# Women's vs men's sweatpants (!?!#$!!)



## HAGrant (Jul 17, 2011)

Okay, so I'm a woman.
I live next to a national park where I hike with my dog.
It's cold in the winter here. REALLY cold.
My late husband and I both wore men's sweatpants. When we bought his, we bought some for me, size small.

Last week I went to the same store. All the men's smalls were sold out except for colors I didn't want.
A female friend with me steered me to the women's sweatpants. They had the dark gray color I wanted. 

So I bought my first pair of women's sweatpants without trying them on and discovered:

Women's sweatpants have no pockets. This means if I run outside for two minutes, I have no place to put my house key or my phone. Or if I go downstairs in the basement, no place for my phone (since I live alone I keep it on me).

Women's sweatpants are colder. They have an open, slightly flared leg that doesn't hold body heat like the design for men. They look like they're designed to look pretty.

Didn't know where else to rant, so I came here. Why can't the design for women have pockets and be just as warm as the men's?

/rant off


----------



## Ros_Jackson (Jan 11, 2014)

This is the reason I often shop in the men's section for my own clothes. Sooner or later the retailers will catch on, and then men's clothes will be as skimpy, thin, and image-obsessed as women's.


----------



## HAGrant (Jul 17, 2011)

Ros_Jackson said:


> This is the reason I often shop in the men's section for my own clothes. Sooner or later the retailers will catch on, and then men's clothes will be as skimpy, thin, and image-obsessed as women's.


Ha ha, great comment. Last pair of women's sweatpants for me. I'm so mad this week over several stupid things like sweatpants I think I'll tape a sign to the wall that says "Chill."


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Contact the manufacturer and let them know.  It's the only way companies find out their products don't satisfy the customer. Feedback is essential.  They probably aren't reading KBoards, though they should!

It's very frustrating.  Women's versions often cost more, too, for the same thing.

Betsy


----------



## HAGrant (Jul 17, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Contact the manufacturer and let them know. It's the only way companies find out their products don't satisfy the customer. Feedback is essential. They probably aren't reading KBoards, though they should!
> 
> It's very frustrating. Women's versions often cost more, too, for the same thing.
> 
> Betsy


Good idea, Betsy. I might just do that. That's better than taping a sign to the wall that only my dog will see.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

HAGrant said:


> Good idea, Betsy. I might just do that. That's better than taping a sign to the wall that only my dog will see.


Well, that gives a certain level of satisfaction. 

When I worked in a shop and we would pass on comments to the boss, she would say, "why don't these people let me know there's a proble? I can't fix it if I don't know about it!"

Betsy


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

So true!  I have written to Hanes in the past, about no pockets in their women's "sportswear", and got no response, but at least I let them know.  The same thing is true of fleece "pajama" pants - women's have no pocket for even a Kleenex, I buy them in the men's department as well.  Not to mention it's a vanity thing to be able to say, "I bought a size L today!" instead of an XXL


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

...and on the other side of the coin:

I am a guy who sleeps in sweatpants/PJs....and hate pockets. I sleep on my side and after a while the pocket fabric feels like a rock. I hate having anything in my pants pockets at any time. (Cargo pants are wonderful). Finding men's sweats/loungepants without pockets is nearly impossible.

I suppose I could buy pocket-less female sweats.....but a fat, old man in pink would be really frightening.....


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

What REALLY annoys me is that it's virtually impossible for me to find the old style with the drawn in bottoms/cuffs. Try sleeping with regular hems and you wake up with the damn things over your knees. 

To me, Hanes are never thick enough. Russell is better.


----------



## HAGrant (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks, everybody. I forgot to mention the main reason I've bought men's sweatpants over the years is because they cost less.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Slightly off topic but tackle boxes are cheaper than bead boxes.  Tool boxes are cheaper than craft boxes.  Face it, males are just cheaper than females.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

NapCat said:


> ...and on the other side of the coin:
> 
> I am a guy who sleeps in sweatpants/PJs....and hate pockets. I sleep on my side and after a while the pocket fabric feels like a rock. I hate having anything in my pants pockets at any time. (Cargo pants are wonderful). Finding men's sweats/loungepants without pockets is nearly impossible.
> 
> I suppose I could buy pocket-less female sweats.....but a fat, old man in pink would be really frightening.....


Nap, women's sweat pants come in all kinds of colors other than PINK!. (thank goodness)


----------



## ML-Larson (Feb 18, 2015)

I'm small, and like bright colours for my PJs and sweat pants.  Men's PJs and sweat pants are all Manly and Macho, and come in such wonderful colours as charcoal, and camo, and gunmetal grey. SO MANLY.

Some yoga pants will have pockets, if you're lucky.  Or, if you're small like me, there's always the little boys section.  I just bought some new shoes today.  Found a pair in the men's section I liked for about $15.  Went three aisles down and found them in a size 5 for six bucks.  I can't reach the top shelves in the kitchen, but I do about eight pairs of Spider-man pyjamas.


----------



## FMH (May 18, 2013)

I love Om Girl... and am wearing them right now. (http://g.nordstromimage.com/imagegallery/store/product/Large/11/_9890691.jpg)

Alas, no pockets, and the pants are flare (very) but I did a search and found these:

http://www.hm.com/us/product/59273?
this baggy crotch style is very hip right now.

And:

http://www.target.com/p/miss-chievous-girls-faux-pocket-fashion-jogger/-/A-15740321?

Faux pocket, but closed leg, and pretty cute.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

They USED to make good sweatpants for women that were just like the men's but to fit women.  I still have a good pair of Lands End navy blue sweatpants with pockets and the gathered bottoms, but they don't have them any more.  When these wear out, I will probably buy men's from either Lands End or LL Bean.

I hate flare-legged sweatpants.  I know someone who was given a pair for Christmas a few years ago and she wasn't happy with them.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

There's one retailer / manufacturer who must have listened years ago?! Eddie Bauer. I am tall -- 6' tall. Many years ago I remember being on phone placing an order when order-taker told me starting in the next catalog everything -- I mean EVERYTHING -- would also come in tall sizes. *EVERYTHING!! * I could not believe it. It was true and has been ever since!

So what bugs me now are retailers, catalog and B&M, who promo themselves because they offer petites -- often everything in petite. So . . . *what about TALL?*

I do have a pair of men's sweatpants that I bought for the length.


----------



## MyraScott (Jul 18, 2014)

I used to be a retail buyer.  You would be amazed how many women won't buy pants/trousers/slacks of any sort with pockets in them.  They "add bulk" and "make you look fat."  That's also why the fabric is a lighter weight, so you can look slim and svelte in your... sweatpants. 

Honestly, we had to mark down and practically give away women's sweatpants that had pockets.  I buy the men's myself- I love pockets and don't really care if random strangers think my hips look 1/4" bigger than the really are.  Again, they are SWEATPANTS!  If I cared how I looked,I wouldn't be wearing them in the first place.


----------



## ML-Larson (Feb 18, 2015)

MyraScott said:


> I used to be a retail buyer. You would be amazed how many women won't buy pants/trousers/slacks of any sort with pockets in them. They "add bulk" and "make you look fat." That's also why the fabric is a lighter weight, so you can look slim and svelte in your... sweatpants.
> 
> Honestly, we had to mark down and practically give away women's sweatpants that had pockets. I buy the men's myself- I love pockets and don't really care if random strangers think my hips look 1/4" bigger than the really are. Again, they are SWEATPANTS! If I cared how I looked,I wouldn't be wearing them in the first place.


I honestly think this is a result of women's pants not having pockets and being made of cheaper fabric for so long. I think it's A&F who are finally putting real pockets in their women's jeans because the current not-pockets won't hold the iPhone 6, and it was already starting to become a complaint.

When I told my sister in law, she ran out and bought six pairs, because she was sick of never having pockets.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

When I was skinny, (read this as had no butt), I had to buy men's pants to fit me right as an adult. 
Note 30 years ago when size 3 junior was the tiniest pants for women, I wore a size 12 women's on top and 3 junior on the bottom.  
I still hate clothes shopping.  Even though I am now a nice size 10.


----------



## FMH (May 18, 2013)

Erm... there are women's with pockets. I posted a link to some...which I intend to buy!


----------

